# How do I get rid of a mobile home?



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I have a mobile home on our property that I need to get rid of. It's old and trashed and I don't want to have to pay someone to take it to the dump (if they would even take it). I figured I could list it on craigslist list and free cycle. Any other ideas? It's in Bonham, TX if any of y'all want it.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Around here the local junk yard will pay you for it. They will pull the metal out of it and burn the rest. Maybe someone down there will take it for the metal.

Kathie


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

or call the fire dept and see if they want to use it for a practice burn, won't be much left but the frame when they finish.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Around here, "scrappers" will usually come tear them down and haul them off for scrap. 

You could try posting some flyers up at local convenience stores, grocery stores, etc. Maybe even an ad on Craigslist.

When I moved in here, I had tons of stuff to get rid of - old engine blocks, appliances, motorcycle frames. It took awhile but I eventually got it ALL hauled out of here. I think a lot depends on what scrap is bringing right now - and I think it's paying very well right now.

Just make sure that they understand they have to take/dispose of ALL of it; otherwise, they may leave you with a mess of wood and insulation. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

What some do is sell it for a hundred bucks with the understanding that if every thing is gone to your satisfaction they get a hundred twenty back :run:

This way if they leave a mess you got something .:awh:


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I may be moving onto a property with an old second mobile home.... it's going to be a lot of work but I've pretty much determined we will be dismantling it ourselves to reclaim useful materials for livestock shelters like the paneling), scrap any un-needed metal for cash to seed into improvements (metal IS worth a lot right now)... use or give away what's useful, and burn the rest bit by bit.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Just don't send the aluminum to be scrapped with ANY steel screws in it, it will really lower the price. I scrapped one a few years ago after ads couldn't even give it away. It costs money to have it hauled, some places a permit fee etc. I used a lot of the 2x4's around the place and luckily had a big hole to dump all the fiberglass ins into. It packs down pretty small once it gets wet, then covered it.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've scraped one out with a pro. It is a tricky job to do right. Get someone who knows what he is doing or you will probably have a mess.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I gave one away once to the guy who transported our other (good one) to our acreage. This old mobile was about 10'x40' and from the '50s (pink bathtub, toilet and sinks), racoons had taken over for at least 10 years, all the floors were rotted, etc.. I called him and within a few days a young Hispanic couple came to look at it. By the next week, it was gone.


----------



## champ7ac (Sep 7, 2010)

We had some friends who had an old mobile home in northern WI.
the trailer had been there about 25-30 years and the critters had started to take it over. 
He hired a local old timer to come and haul it away, for scrap. He showed up with an old farm tractor and commenced into hooking it up. The guy planned his departure from the windy driveway and decided that he would have to cut down a tree to get it out. 
After putting a couple of newer tires on the trailer, and airing up the remaining ones, he made a couple of turns of the tractors wheel and walked it out of there. My friend said they stood and watched it head down the road,
And saw all the field mice that were quickly jumping out the underside.
The proverbial rats jumping from the sinking ship.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Around here it is illegal to move an older mobile home. People have to hire someone to take it apart and take to the dump. The Fire Department will also burn some as a training practice. Check with your local Fire Dept. and see if they will help. 

We had a smaller old camper trailer that needed to be trashed. A man said he would take it for scrap metal. He did take what he wanted but he left a* huge mess*! When we called to point out he left trash and a mess of insulation, he refused to come back and just said that he did not plan to be "a'hauled trash" and so we had to clean it up.

So - be careful if you ask someone to come haul it off or scrap it. Be sure they know they must haul off the trash parts too.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Around here, you have to get a demolition permit or the tax people will hound you forever about the overdue taxes on it. I found this out the hard way. It took years for them to stop sending me overdue tax notices on it. We had someone demo it for the scrap. Only we did not get a contract or collect a deposit from him, to be refunded once he cleaned up his mess. He collected all of the appliances and aluminum (siding and windows) and the heavier wiring, but left the rest of it for us to clean up. What a MESS!!!!! If I did this again, I'd get a written contract and collect a $200 deposit, to be refunded once all traces of the trailer were gone.


----------

